# capii cosa significava/significasse perdere la persona che si ama



## Leo01

Stavo scrivendo, per pura passione, un breve racconto sul computer. Quando Word mi segnala un errore, sulla seguente frase: "Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona che si ama". L'errore, secondo Word, sta sulla parola sottolineata (significava) perché in quel caso si deve usare il congiuntivo al posto dell'imperfetto. 
Vi scrivo cosa c'è scritto sulla sezione Editor, che mi riporta una breve regola grammaticale, quando clicco sull'errore. "Dopo le particelle "se, chi, cosa, quanto, quale", il verbo nel tempo imperfetto vuole il modo congiuntivo e non il modo indicativo.
- Al posto di: Non sapeva quale era l'importa da pagare. Considera: Non sapeva quale fosse l'importo da pagare. 
Se una frase ha due verbi all'indicativo imperfetto e uno dei due è preceduto da "se", il verbo dopo "se" richiede il congiuntivo trapassato mentre l'altro verbo vuole il condizionale passato.
- Al posto di: Se ero nei tuoi panni, lo licenziavo. Considera: Se fossi stato nei tuoi panni, lo avrei licenziato.

Ho provato a cercare su Internet e nei libri di testo, ma nessuno mi riporta una regola simile. Nessuno dice la stessa cosa di Word, cioè che dopo le particelle "se, chi, cosa, quanto, quale" ci vuole il congiuntivo.
È giusta la correzione di Word? Qualcuno mi può spiegare il congiuntivo e l'indicativo? In modo da non essere più confuso, a causa di Word, e non avere difficoltà in futuro. Lo so che è un argomento che dovrei sapere, ma da quando Word mi ha segnalato questo errore ho dubbi su ogni mia conoscenza linguistica.  
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Starless74

Il correttore automatico ha fatto, come si suol dire, di tutta l'erba un fascio...
Diciamo che, poiché ciò che "ho capito" è (almeno per me) cosa certa, allora va bene (anche?) l'indicativo;
Altro sarebbe stato, invece: "allora *mi domandai* cosa _significasse_ perdere la persona che si ama" (dubbio).

Volto al presente, solo per rendere più semplice la mia spiegazione:
*a*. ho capito cosa significa perdere la persona che si ama.​*b*. mi domando cosa significhi perdere la persona che si ama.​
Se l'indicativo sia alternativo o esclusivo nel caso *a*. (certezza) ci sono decine di altri post in merito,
ma lascio comunque la risposta definitiva ai più eruditi, per non fare pasticci.


----------



## Leo01

Starless74 said:


> Il correttore automatico ha fatto, come si suol dire, di tutta l'erba un fascio...
> Diciamo che, poiché ciò che "ho capito" è (almeno per me) cosa certa, allora va bene (anche?) l'indicativo;
> Altro sarebbe stato, invece: "allora *mi domandai* cosa _significasse_ perdere la persona che si ama" (dubbio).
> 
> Volto al presente, solo per rendere più semplice la mia spiegazione:
> *a*. ho capito cosa significa perdere la persona che si ama.​*b*. mi domando cosa significhi perdere la persona che si ama.​
> Se l'indicativo sia alternativo o esclusivo nel caso *a*. (certezza) ci sono decine di altri post in merito,
> ma lascio comunque la risposta definitiva ai più eruditi, per non fare pasticci.



Grazie per la tua risposta.
Quindi è giusto come l'ho scritto? Ho capito, dalla tua spiegazione, che si usa l'indicativo per la certezza e il congiuntivo per l'incertezza è corretto?


----------



## Starless74

Leo01 said:


> Grazie per la tua risposta.
> Quindi è giusto come l'ho scritto? Ho capito, dalla tua spiegazione, che si usa l'indicativo per la certezza e il congiuntivo per l'incertezza è corretto?


Sì, come l'hai scritto è giusto in ogni caso;
non sono sicuro che, nel caso della certezza, vadano bene sia l'uno che l'altro: per quello auspicavo l'aiuto di altri.


----------



## Leo01

Starless74 said:


> Sì, come l'hai scritto è giusto in ogni caso;
> non sono sicuro che, nel caso della certezza, vadano bene sia l'uno che l'altro: per quello auspicavo l'aiuto di altri.


Lascerò come l'ho scritto io:"Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona che si ama".
Grazie ancora per aver risolto il mio dubbio, sei stato molto gentile.


----------



## Starless74

Non c'è di che.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Leo, non si può certo pretendere che si spieghi un argomento così complesso come la differenza fra congiuntivo ed indicativo in poche parole. Se hai un po' di pazienza troverai diversi filoni su quest'argomento, ti basta utilizzare il motore di ricerca: se ne parla continuamente nel fòro.
Nel tuo esempio, io userei istintivamente il congiuntivo, anche se molti non sarebbero d'accordo ed impiegherebbero l'indicativo,  a ragione, debbo ammettere.
Solo allora _capii che cosa significava perdere_... Tuttavia il congiuntivo non è errato, è soltanto una variante leggermente più formale.
Puoi leggere qui, tra l'altro vi troverai un'ampia spiegazione sull'uso del congiuntivo, con un riferimento anche al verbo capire.

Uso del congiuntivo - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


----------



## bearded

Anche se non sono ''più erudito'', vorrei aggiungere qualcosa alla buona spiegazione di Starless74:



Leo01 said:


> - Al posto di: Se ero nei tuoi panni, lo licenziavo. Considera: Se fossi stato nei tuoi panni, lo avrei licenziato.


Nel tuo messaggio #1 sono prospettati due diversi argomenti sintattici: il primo riguarda le proposizioni interrogative indirette, e qui concordo con Starless: l'indicativo esprime prevalentemente una certezza/un fatto noto o assodato. Però più spesso si usa il congiuntivo in quanto le interrogative servono normalmente proprio per chiedere qualcosa che si ignora o  su cui si è in dubbio.
Il secondo argomento che hai sollevato riguarda la frase che ho citato qui sopra, cioè un periodo ipotetico nel passato.  Qui l'indicativo (se ero...lo licenziavo) si usa solo o prevalentemente nel linguaggio familiare/colloquiale. Invece se si usa una lingua più formale - o nello scritto - si applica la regola standard che impone l'impiego del congiuntivo - e poi del condizionale (se fossi stato...avrei licenziato).


----------



## Starless74

...ecco, speravo proprio nel tuo intervento per la terminologia corretta.


----------



## bearded




----------



## Leo01

Olaszinhok said:


> Leo, non si può certo pretendere che si spieghi un argomento così complesso come la differenza fra congiuntivo ed indicativo in poche parole. Se hai un po' di pazienza troverai diversi filoni su quest'argomento, ti basta utilizzare il motore di ricerca: se ne parla continuamente nel fòro.
> Nel tuo esempio, io userei istintivamente il congiuntivo, anche se molti non sarebbero d'accordo ed impiegherebbero l'indicativo,  a ragione, debbo ammettere.
> Solo allora _capii che cosa significava perdere_... Tuttavia il congiuntivo non è errato, è soltanto una variante leggermente più formale.
> Puoi leggere qui, tra l'altro vi troverai un'ampia spiegazione sull'uso del congiuntivo, con un riferimento anche al verbo capire.
> 
> Uso del congiuntivo - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


Grazie mille per avermi segnalato la pagina. 
Secondo quanto letto, i verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione richiedono l'indicativo. Riporto un piccolo pezzo, per essere sicuro di non aver mal interpretato.
"Richiedono l'indicativo, solitamente, i verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione, tra cui _accorgersi, affermare, confermare, constatare, dichiarare, dimostrare, dire, giurare, insegnare, intuire, notare, percepire, promettere, ricordare, riflettere, rispondere, sapere, scoprire, scrivere, sentire, sostenere, spiegare, udire, vedere_."
Ritornando al mio problema, secondo quanto citato, la frase :"Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona che si ama" deve essere corretta. 

Si usa il congiuntivo in altri casi (riporto ciò che è scritto): "Reggono il congiuntivo i verbi che esprimono "una volizione (ordine, preghiera, permesso), un'aspettativa (desiderio, timore, sospetto), un'opinione o una persuasione", tra cui: _accettare, amare, aspettare, assicurarsi, attendere, augurare, chiedere, credere, curarsi, desiderare, disporre, domandare, dubitare ...  esigere, fingere, illudersi, immaginare, lasciare, negare, ordinare, permettere, preferire, pregare, pretendere, raccomandare, rallegrarsi, ritenere, sospettare, sperare, supporre, temere, volere."_
In questo caso, non devo usare il congiuntivo per la mia frase.
Dovrei aver capito bene, spero.


----------



## lorenzos

Leo01 said:


> "Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona che si ama"


Va bene l'indicativo ma, se permetti, userei il presente. A meno che:
- _Solo allora capii cosa significava (per lei / in quel momento / dopo la malattia... ) perdere la persona che si ama._

(A Napoli) Capii cosa significa quel particolare gesto.
(Quando poi ci parlammo) Capii cosa significava il gesto che mi aveva fatto.
Riguardo il congiuntivo:


> sebbene in gran parte valide, le equazioni _indicativo = certezza, oggettività_ e _congiuntivo = incertezza, soggettività_ non bastano da sé sole a regolare _tutto_ il complesso edificio della lingua e delle sue sfumature, edificio di cui solo l’uso – quello delle persone cólte –, caso per caso, può dar conto reale.


----------



## bearded

Leo01 said:


> Dovrei aver capito bene, spero.


Secondo me, non del tutto. 
Infatti la 'regola' che hai citato (con elenco di verbi) penso che riguardi le semplici affermazioni o frasi oggettive (del tipo ''mi accorgo che lei è molto bella - immagino/credo che lei sia molto bella''), ma non le interrogative indirette. Vediamo l'uso con queste ultime: _Solo adesso capisco se lei è davvero molto bella / solo adesso capisco se lei sia davvero molto bella _sono frasi entrambe corrette, ed esprimono un grado diverso di certezza/dubbio.
La tua frase .._.che cosa significava/significasse_ è un'interrogativa indiretta, e qui appunto il congiuntivo può tornare in ballo. L' ''edificio'' non è così semplice - proprio come dice lorenzos.

Concordo con lorenzos circa la possibile alternativa col tempo presente.


----------



## Leo01

Ringrazio entrambi per le vostre risposte.
Posso spiegare il contesto, per farvi capire meglio che cosa usare in questo caso.
Il protagonista racconta al suo diario il suo primo amore, scritto al passato remoto, e finisce il racconto con quella frase. La storia tra i due si è conclusa molto tempo fa, con la spiegazione che lei non era più innamorata, ma lui si. Per quello il protagonista scrive la frase, perché anche se la relazione era finita lui l'amava ancora. Non saprei se usare il presente, mi suona male con l'intero testo, ma lascio a voi l'ultima parola.  
Grazie ancora per le vostre risposte, molto illuminanti.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Leo01 said:


> Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona che si ama


Senz'altro l'indicativo presente, a meno di non sostituire il successivo "la persona che si ama"  con "la persona amata", per esempio. In tal caso per me vanno bene sia l'imperfetto indicativo sia il congiuntivo, con sfumature differenti.
Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona amata. (Sembra riferirsi più direttamente all'esperienza personale).
Solo allora capii cosa significasse perdere la persona amata (sembra un concetto più generale).


----------



## Leo01

Pietruzzo said:


> Senz'altro l'indicativo presente, a meno di non sostituire il successivo "la persona che si ama"  con "la persona amata", per esempio. In tal caso per me vanno bene sia l'imperfetto indicativo che congiuntivo, con sfumature differenti.
> Solo allora capii cosa significava perdere la persona amata. (Sembra riferirsi più direttamente all'esperienza personale).
> Solo allora capii cosa significasse perdere la persona amata (sembra un concetto più generale).


Pietruzzo grazie infinite per la tua spiegazione. Sceglierò senza dubbio l'indicativo, perché il protagonista scrive la sua esperienza personale. Come hai detto con il congiuntivo appare un concetto più generale, a me serve che sia più personale.
Grazie ancora per la tua risposta.


----------

